# World naked bike ride .London



## marshmella (10 Jun 2018)

Came out of theatre in covent garden yesterday only to be caught up in WNBR! I knew straight away what it was but mrs marshmella was flabbergasted and didn't know where to look first . I did try explaining to her that it was an annual event protesting at car use and dependency on oil and ...but i got the feeling she wasn't listening. Hats off from me to all involved


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2018)

marshmella said:


> Came out of theatre in covent garden yesterday only to be caught up in WNBR! I knew straight away what it was but mrs marshmella was flabbergasted and didn't know where to look first . I did try explaining to her that it was an annual event protesting at car use and dependency on oil and ...but i got the feeling she wasn't listening. Hats off from me to all involved


----------



## Julia9054 (10 Jun 2018)

Fab image going round on Twitter of a guy on a child's scooter wearing nothing but a Viking helmet and a naked guy on a boris bike passing a far right d***head with a free Tommy Robinson plackard as both protests managed to merge!


----------



## marshmella (10 Jun 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> Fab image going round on Twitter of a guy on a child's scooter wearing nothing but a Viking helmet and a naked guy on a boris bike passing a far right d***head with a free Tommy Robinson plackard as both protests managed to merge!


Yep saw the guy in the Viking helmet


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Jun 2018)

Tis a curious event.

Used to know someone who went on it though he never seemed remotely political.

Always found it odd that some folk on it, or maybe their self-appointed guardians, objected to folk taking pics. I mean they are naked in public. Once came across it by accident in whitehall. No, didn't take pics, my photo days are behind me.


----------



## Javabob (20 Jan 2019)

Me & the misses came across the Brighton event a few years ago. 
Was a cold wet day & her response was a comment along the lines of little blue acorns!


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jan 2019)

I’ve ridden it twice, and will no doubt do it again. It’s an absolute hoot! I can’t think of another time where I have smiled and laughed so much.


----------



## mickle (20 Jan 2019)

I did the York one a few years ago. It was a blast, only slightly marred by the presence of a handful of male participants whose only interest in the event was blatant perving of the female riders.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jan 2019)

mickle said:


> I did the York one a few years ago. It was a blast, only slightly marred by the presence of a handful of male participants whose only interest in the event was blatant perving of the female riders.


In london there’s plenty perving of the men too. Cameras aplenty at the start wnd finish and they simply don’t give a toss, brazenly moving-in for close-ups etc. There are also some that are there just to show-off their wares. However, once under way, it’s a ahedload of dun watching peoples reactions as you merrily roll on by :-)


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2019)

mickle said:


> I did the York one a few years ago. It was a blast, only slightly marred by the presence of a handful of male participants whose only interest in the event was blatant perving of the female riders.


One or two well thought out and executed body paint jobs.

One lasting memory is the lady dropping her cup in cafe as the ride went past. And the look on her face.


----------



## sheddy (24 Feb 2019)

and I learnt this weekend from the radio that naked roller coaster(ing) is also well attended.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Feb 2019)

mickle said:


> I did the York one a few years ago. It was a blast, only slightly marred by the presence of a handful of male participants whose only interest in the event was blatant perving of the female riders.


I would be interested in your definition of "perving" or "pervert" - the latter a very dodgy word in my opinion. Used to be chucked around a lot by 13 year old schoolboys. I remember them doing it as, er, a 13 year old schoolboy.

If folks appear naked in public I hardly think they can have rights on how folk look at them.

This might be as fearless eco warriors or with an interest in the naked flesh of their preferred gender - possibly both.

Anything approaching assault or interference is of course off.

Can't help but think a lot of this curious "look don't look" attitude is very dodgy and about control.

It is also just possible (for "nowt so queer as folk" to use that wonderful humane northern phrase) that some of the supposedly mainstream riders on the ride have less than great political credentials and actually get a kick out of exhibitionism. Which is not unknown in folk of whatever gender. I have also known a fair few political exbibitionists who didn't have to take their clothes off to pander to their (true) ego driven motives.

Would suggest if folk don't like the public looking at their naked body they don't take it out in public.

By the bye, in case folk are wondering, I came back to this thread which I had long forgotten about because someone liked one of my earlier posts and the forum software pinged me.

edit - no "perving" from females? or is that not a thing?


----------



## mickle (24 Feb 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> I would be interested in your definition of "perving" or "pervert" - the latter a very dodgy word in my opinion. Used to be chucked around a lot by 13 year old schoolboys. I remember them doing it as, er, a 13 year old schoolboy.
> 
> If folks appear naked in public I hardly think they can have rights on how folk look at them.
> 
> ...


I can't see how my post can be read into in any other way than that which I intended. The definitions of the words 'blatant' and 'perving' are easy to find.


----------

